# Quack Grass Eradication?



## Frjeff (Apr 20, 2021)

What I was told is an older tall fescue, I am now told is quack grass. 
I will be doing an aeration and over seeding this Fall. So, I need too know my options and timeline for getting rid of this stuff.
From what I see, it appears glyphosate is the answer.
Can anyone share their process and timeline for this work(multiple applications? Dig out dead? What about the rhizomes?, etc.)


----------



## jrubb42 (Jun 20, 2019)

That does not look like quack grass to me. The quack grass I have does not clump like that. Have you looked at the auricles? Are they clasping?

If it is quack, your only options are to gly individual blades of the leaf or to start mowing low.


----------



## Frjeff (Apr 20, 2021)

Here are pics of the auricle. What say you? Thanks


----------



## jrubb42 (Jun 20, 2019)

Looks more like annual ryegrass to me because of the clumps. I could be wrong though. I'll let others chime in.


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

I agree with @jrubb42.Quackgrass doesn't typically grow in clumps like your original picture. It looks more like a clumping fescue. Either way, glyphosate will be the only option. I had this in my old lawn a few years ago.

Check out this link to my 2018 Journal. First page as pictures and the process I took to eradicate it. I would plan to start killing it a couple weeks before your planned overseed. This gives you time to do a second app, if needed.

FWIW, with the process I detailed in my journal, this stuff never came back.


----------



## Greensideup2019 (Nov 6, 2019)

I agree that is not quack but tall fescue


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

Yeah I'd say tall fescue as it's clumped like that. Just dig them out.


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

Fallow and water before seeding. Do 3 gly applications and water a lot to try to germinate what you can of the weeds.

You can gly/tenacity on the same day as seed down and tenacity at 30 days.


----------



## Frjeff (Apr 20, 2021)

Thanks everyone. Lots of great information and knowledge shared here!


----------



## CDR (Apr 19, 2021)

What timing with this thread lol. I'm a long time snooper but first time poster.

I think I have quack grass as well and after speaking to the local Conserve FS supply store out by me in IL, they noted a Rep recently indicated Certainty can also be used in lieu of Roundup for Quack. 
They said it's ok for a cool Season *** and Perennial Ryegrass yard even though the label doesn't note use in cool season turf. I did research and I saw a thread on here noting an old label which did indicate cool turf usage.

With all of that, what's everyone's opinion with using Certainty for Quack? Roundup Is the nuclear option and my yard (20k-ish) is not heavily infested and it would be applied with a hand sprayer with spot treatments.

Thanks for everyone's input and thoughts!


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

There's a fine line between killing the quack and killing the bluegrass. That's why they removed cool season from the label.


----------



## Belgianbillie (Apr 3, 2018)

ABC123 said:


> There's a fine line between killing the quack and killing the bluegrass. That's why they removed cool season from the label.


I believe spraying it at 0.75oz rate is ok in kbg. But if you want to make sure, i would say do 0.5oz rate (two small scoops) and maybe do three applications vs 2 at 0.75.


----------



## bernstem (Jan 16, 2018)

I have used Certainty on KBG. There is a reason Certainty is no longer labeled for KBG. While it can be used on KBG, it is quite harsh and dosing needs to be precise. Effective doses for weed control are very close to lethal doses for KBG. Even at effective doses, the KBG will look sick for at least several weeks and growth will be stunted or stopped. KBG really doesn't like Certainty. Though it will survive, the stand will likely be thinned some at higher doses.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Belgianbillie said:


> ABC123 said:
> 
> 
> > There's a fine line between killing the quack and killing the bluegrass. That's why they removed cool season from the label.
> ...


Do you have experience with certainty? 0.5oz / acre rate (43,500sqft) is really hard to do without proper calibration.


----------



## tt2by2 (Apr 25, 2021)

WILL THIS WORK?:
using a mix of fusilade and/or roundup + dilute 50% with water + lawn dye + surfactant
applying the mixture with an inkjet refill syringe, specifically, dripping a single drop on a single leaf of a quack grass cluster

1) will the entire cluster die? 
2) will the herbicide travel through the rhizomes and kill neighboring quack grass? 
3) will the herbicide still be able to kill adjacent tall fescue?

i have a fescue lawn. northern virginia. 
i currently been mowing low twice a week with occasional hand pulling, the quack grass is being controlled.

my neighbor's lawn is the major source of quack grass infestation. any advice on a barrier?


----------



## Belgianbillie (Apr 3, 2018)

bernstem said:


> I have used Certainty on KBG. There is a reason Certainty is no longer labeled for KBG. While it can be used on KBG, it is quite harsh and dosing needs to be precise. Effective doses for weed control are very close to lethal doses for KBG. Even at effective doses, the KBG will look sick for at least several weeks and growth will be stunted or stopped. KBG really doesn't like Certainty. Though it will survive, the stand will likely be thinned some at higher doses.


given that the only other option is glypho i would say you stand a better shot at recovery without the round-up


----------



## Belgianbillie (Apr 3, 2018)

tt2by2 said:


> WILL THIS WORK?:
> using a mix of fusilade and/or roundup + dilute 50% with water + lawn dye + surfactant
> applying the mixture with an inkjet refill syringe, specifically, dripping a single drop on a single leaf of a quack grass cluster
> 
> ...


This is madness. I approve of it, but it is madness.


----------



## Marzbar (Aug 2, 2020)

Belgianbillie said:


> tt2by2 said:
> 
> 
> > WILL THIS WORK?:
> ...


What I did this weekend was put some round up in a cup and stroked the blades with my gloved fingers.


----------



## Belgianbillie (Apr 3, 2018)

Marzbar said:


> Belgianbillie said:
> 
> 
> > tt2by2 said:
> ...


regardless of gloves, dude, be careful with round-up. Its dangerous stuff known to cause cancer. I had leukemia and used a lot of round-up. Not saying they are related, but dont dip your fingers in a bowl of round-up...


----------



## bernstem (Jan 16, 2018)

Belgianbillie said:


> bernstem said:
> 
> 
> > I have used Certainty on KBG. There is a reason Certainty is no longer labeled for KBG. While it can be used on KBG, it is quite harsh and dosing needs to be precise. Effective doses for weed control are very close to lethal doses for KBG. Even at effective doses, the KBG will look sick for at least several weeks and growth will be stunted or stopped. KBG really doesn't like Certainty. Though it will survive, the stand will likely be thinned some at higher doses.
> ...


That is true, but I would expect Glyphosate to be a more effective kill than Certainty.


----------



## Frjeff (Apr 20, 2021)

bernstem said:


> Belgianbillie said:
> 
> 
> > bernstem said:
> ...


----------

